# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Un AP peut-il devenir crivain ? :king:

## cnidaire

Je vois que je ne suis pas la premire  me manifester ici pour des annonces d'auteur mais bon j'espre que certains d'entre vous me lirons.
Je me suis dit que les informaticiens de tout poil devaient tre des amateurs de fantasy et autre SF (je suis l'une et l'autre alors sans doute que je ne suis pas la seule !)
J'ai crit un roman et propos sur un site d'dition participative (ce sont les internautes qui supportent le projet) 
Voici le lien https://www.bookly.fr/content/projet...du-soleil-noir
Si vous avez l'me d'un mcne (et un peu de sous  ::mrgreen:: ) aidez-moi !
Sinon si mon style vous plat n'hsitez pas  donner l'adresse  ceux que vous savez amateurs du genre !

Merci  tous de votre aide

----------


## cnidaire

Salut  tous,
en ce moment le site double la mise... pour 10 euros dposs sur un projet, 10 euros sont mis  votre crdit pour tre plac sur un projet (le mme ou un autre). Je suis  19% de financement, c'est peu mais si du monde se mobilise  10 + 10 euros je peux encore y arriver !

----------

